# Scorpion traps?



## gadunka888 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there any way to trap scorpions( like using the pitfall trap baited with something like meat?)


----------



## dairy (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw an episode of survivor man where he used a pit fall that worked quite well for him. He simply dug a little hole in front of a burrow, placed an open container in the hole (a can or a bottle with the top removed?) and came back the next day to find IIRC 4/5 traps worked. He used no bait.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 9, 2010)

People trap them a lot.   Scientist do that when researching them too.

Anything they can't climb out of buried in the ground works.  Just make sure and check them daily.   A scorpion stuck in a trap can't find cool shade, warm burrow, food or water.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Feb 9, 2010)

that would be fun, I've been thinking about using a glass cooking dish outside in the summer to see how many I could catch in the yard.  Only problem is with C. Scuplts they tend to stay on the walls (unless their in the kitchen, then they prefer under my foot )

If anyone does this I'd love to see pictures of one that worked!!

One thing the Dept. of Agriculture told me worked was, to put some wet newspapers outside and leave them overnight, early in the morning to carefully pick them up and if there are a lot scorpions in the area some will camp out there...  works with burlap too.  (this was in reference to the C. Scuplts. that run wild in my yard)


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 9, 2010)

It needs to be big enough for scorpions, but not so big you end up with racoons   or squirrels.  I think peanut butter dishes and regular quart sized mason jars are good sizes.


----------



## megabytex3 (Feb 9, 2010)

dairy said:


> I saw an episode of survivor man where he used a pit fall that worked quite well for him. He simply dug a little hole in front of a burrow, placed an open container in the hole (a can or a bottle with the top removed?) and came back the next day to find IIRC 4/5 traps worked. He used no bait.


I agree...


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 10, 2010)

Orchid said:


> that would be fun, I've been thinking about using a glass cooking dish outside in the summer to see how many I could catch in the yard.  Only problem is with C. Scuplts they tend to stay on the walls (unless their in the kitchen, then they prefer under my foot )
> 
> If anyone does this I'd love to see pictures of one that worked!!
> 
> One thing the Dept. of Agriculture told me worked was, to put some wet newspapers outside and leave them overnight, early in the morning to carefully pick them up and if there are a lot scorpions in the area some will camp out there...  works with burlap too.  (this was in reference to the C. Scuplts. that run wild in my yard)


Cool!!! I didn't know you could do that with scorpions.


----------



## megabytex3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Orchid said:


> that would be fun, I've been thinking about using a glass cooking dish outside in the summer to see how many I could catch in the yard.  Only problem is with C. Scuplts they tend to stay on the walls (unless their in the kitchen, then they prefer under my foot )
> 
> If anyone does this I'd love to see pictures of one that worked!!
> 
> One thing the Dept. of Agriculture told me worked was, to put some wet newspapers outside and leave them overnight, early in the morning to carefully pick them up and if there are a lot scorpions in the area some will camp out there...  works with burlap too.  (this was in reference to the C. Scuplts. that run wild in my yard)


I thought that only works for crickets...well with some additional ingredient that is...almost dried leaves, bread crumbs and sugar...


----------

